# Make this or buy sled??



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Do I make one of these for around $35...or buy a jet sled jr? Both are roughly the same dimensions, but I want the jet sled since it floats and there's a lake that ices over partially, but access is limited to wading a shallow river some distance to get to it.








Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

It looks easy enough to make. I'm personally a fan of making some stuff vs buying it - that way you can build exactly what you want. 

Are the vertical pieces of plywood set up as skis or does the bottom of the gear box ride on the ice & snow?

My son and I are going to build a sled, maybe this weekend. I have an old set of cross country skis we are going to use. Dragging my flat bottom Shappell shanty around through snow is like pulling a deer out of the woods. I'm thinking our sled will be a simple 'flat bed' that we can put the shanty and maybe a jet sled on top of to load gear in. Plan is to swiss cheese the flat bed to allow lots of secure tie down options.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd go with the Jet Sled and modify it. Less work. 

I bolted a shelf with fixture for the auger on mine (saves bending over and leaves room underneath for hub shanty) and installed broomstick clamps to hold a spud. (I have the Jet Sled XL.)


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Quack Addict said:


> It looks easy enough to make. I'm personally a fan of making some stuff vs buying it - that way you can build exactly what you want.
> 
> Are the vertical pieces of plywood set up as skis or does the bottom of the gear box ride on the ice & snow?
> 
> My son and I are going to build a sled, maybe this weekend. I have an old set of cross country skis we are going to use. Dragging my flat bottom Shappell shanty around through snow is like pulling a deer out of the woods. I'm thinking our sled will be a simple 'flat bed' that we can put the shanty and maybe a jet sled on top of to load gear in. Plan is to swiss cheese the flat bed to allow lots of secure tie down options.


I found this on iceshanty.com. Forum member by the name of rgfixit made it. The sides do act as runners. 1/8 aluminum flat stock is attached to each side to act as skiis across snow/ice and are about 2 inches lower than the bottom of the sled.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Didn't you answer your own question, you said you want the Jet Sled for the same money, not counting your time, because it floats
Ice pals are pretty cool there's a spot for a lantern so heat comes between your legs while you sit on it


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Quack Addict - here's a pic of the bottom



I like to tinker and make my own stuff guy. I could care less about my time invested in the process - it gets me off my ***** and keeps me from getting bored in my stupid apartment. I need to find out if this thing floats or not...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like the bottom is skinned with some polyethylene sheet to help it over snow and ice. Nice!

Are you concerned about flotation for safety reasons or to keep it from sinking if you need to cross 'a puddle' or small stream? If for safety, it may want to roll, fill with water and sink if you break through and try using it to get out. You could always fill a compartment with 2# density A-B foam or stuff a couple life jackets / throw cushions inside. I like the throw cushion idea (with some 550 paracord attached) in case you need to help a fellow angler out at some point.


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Quack Addict said:


> to keep it from sinking if you need to cross 'a puddle' or small stream?


That. There's a small lake the Chippewa River runs through known as Huptchers Pit, west of mt pleasant. It's one of the better fishing holes I've found in the area, but the only possible way to access it without trespassing is by wading up to your thigh from downstream into it. Even after you wade to the mouth you have to go further to get to the safe ice away from the current. I don't believe in trespassing, but I heard if you're caught by the owner of the quarry there he'll call the PD or CO and charge you without question.

And yeah he did use polyethylene along the bottom to aid in it sliding easier. The guy says he's had it for ten years without a problem. I'm curious if I could seal the edges & cracks with caulk to make it float. Hmmm...




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the sled I made, I have been using this style of sled for over 20 years now... This one is going on ten years.. Last year I also made a extension for a windbreak that fits into the steel brackets the skis are mounted on.. If you seal it up good it would float...





































It will haul a lot for sure..










<*)))>{


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

TheBearFan89 said:


> Quack Addict - here's a pic of the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If ya want to make one great, I make my own stuff all the time, it will float if you seal it and don't overload it, have fun


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

jet sled all the way, I also use my JS to haul deer out, Then go to "iceshantyc,om and look up smitty sleds, you can make one for $5, I am 64 and haul about 100 lbs out and it is a breeze, that plywood sled will go 35 lbs alone


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

I contemplated the same thing, but a jet sled has too much contact surface with the ground. It's a bear to pull by hand unless you're pulling in pure ice. For the size I need to put my propane auger and Eskimo 949 Hub on I needed the biggest size they make and they're not cheap! I made one by myself for 34 bucks. With removable skis for transport
























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

I got a sled at dunhams for 45 bucks. Check em out. More than half the price of similar sized jet sleds and in my opinion the plastic is thicker. Oh and don't forget the 20% off coupon in the hunting guide.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

TheBearFan89 said:


> That. There's a small lake the Chippewa River runs through known as Huptchers Pit, west of mt pleasant. It's one of the better fishing holes I've found in the area, but the only possible way to access it without trespassing is by wading up to your thigh from downstream into it. Even after you wade to the mouth you have to go further to get to the safe ice away from the current. I don't believe in trespassing, but I heard if you're caught by the owner of the quarry there he'll call the PD or CO and charge you without question.
> 
> And yeah he did use polyethylene along the bottom to aid in it sliding easier. The guy says he's had it for ten years without a problem. I'm curious if I could seal the edges & cracks with caulk to make it float. Hmmm...
> 
> ...


Yes it is trespassing I know they property well, the local CO has had a standing order to issue tickets for at least the last 25 years that I know. My good friend has known the CO's personally as he lives in the area and has contact with them frequently thru business. All someone has to do is call and you will receive a visit the launch basically is thier for canoe access!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Last fall that store northwoods had jetsleds for $29. I bought one for the cottage, and one for downstate.


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm just gonna go with a jet sled or off-brand. I don't carry a ton of weight - two buckets, a pop up blind and a 6" hand auger. Plus I don't walk that far to fish either. 



Honkkilla59 said:


> Yes it is trespassing I know they property well, the local CO has had a standing order to issue tickets for at least the last 25 years that I know. My good friend has known the CO's personally as he lives in the area and has contact with them frequently thru business. All someone has to do is call and you will receive a visit the launch basically is thier for canoe access!


Not JUST canoes guy! I've seen two guys back a glass bass boat in there before!! I'm kinda sorta ashamed to say I wanted to hear a crunch when they began heading upstream lol




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WELDINGROD (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I'll have about 40-45 lbs in a jet sled my shanty is 52" packed up, so going to try for the 54" length jet sled.... as far as weight.. 28lbs for shanty, bucket/auger and spud guessing 12 lbs. Probably 40-45 lbs not counting the sled.
I need the workout so I'm just going to drag the sled this season and see how it goes. No heater no flasher, just led light/fan, in the insulated shanty. Might suck on colder days but should be light, and I'm wearing insulated bibs, boots, with layers under... I'll probably be super hot after the hike...should be good... we shall see.


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Or for a cheap altrenative. Go to Home Depot or Lowes and pick up an extra large cement mixing tub. They are only $12-14 dollars and most have a measuring tape molded to the top of the tub and are built pretty heavy. Drill a could holes in the front and epoxy some washers on either side and run your rope through. Then pick up some matching black PVC and bolt to the back for rod holders. Fits a coupld buckets perfect and easy to make an auger mount too. I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tank. said:


> Or for a cheap altrenative. Go to Home Depot or Lowes and pick up an extra large cement mixing tub. They are only $12-14 dollars and most have a measuring tape molded to the top of the tub and are built pretty heavy. Drill a could holes in the front and epoxy some washers on either side and run your rope through. Then pick up some matching black PVC and bolt to the back for rod holders. Fits a coupld buckets perfect and easy to make an auger mount too. I'll try to post some pics.


How do those pull through the snow? I looked at 'em online and they look promising!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

